# erreur type 41 : "synchronisation de l'horloge"



## manudp (26 Février 2007)

(DESOLE : C4EST LE MEME MESSAGE AVEC NOTIFICATION ACTIVEE)

quand je démarre mon i-mac (mac os 9), tous se passe bien au début puis un message d'erreur s'affiche : 
*Désolé, une erreur système est survenue."synchronisation d'horloge" erreur type 41.* 
puis je clique sur démarrer et j'ai presque le même message : 
*Désolé, une erreur système est survenue."synchronisation d'horloge" erreur bus*. 
Pouvez vous m'aider SVP ?


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue. Tu n'as pas toqu&#233; &#224; la bonne porte : ici, c'est Mac OS X.
Je renvoie au bon endroit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2007)

Tu dois avoir l'extension de synchronisation d'horloge endommag&#233;e. Il faudrait la remplacer par un fichier neuf.


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2007)

Si tu n'as pas l'original, en attendant de le trouver, tu peux toujours d&#233;marrer avec les extensions d&#233;sactiv&#233;es (touche majuscule apr&#232;s le boing).
Ensuite tu mets ton tableau de bord "date et heure" dans "tableaux de bord d&#233;sactiv&#233;s". Je ne me souviens plus si il y a une extension &#224; virer aussi &#224; l'exception de celle cit&#233;e par Pascal 77.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas l'original, en attendant de le trouver, tu peux toujours démarrer avec les extensions désactivées (touche majuscule après le boing).
> Ensuite tu mets ton tableau de bord "date et heure" dans "tableaux de bord désactivés". Je ne me souviens plus si il y a une extension à virer aussi à l'exception de celle citée par Pascal 77.



Le nom exact de l'extension à désactiver est "Synchronisation d'horloge".


----------



## manudp (27 Février 2007)

Merci pour votre aide.

J'ai donc démarré en appuyant sur la touche MAJ.
J'arrive sur la fenêtre : "Bienvenue sur Mac OS extensions désactivées"
Puis ensuite la fenêtre : "démarrage en cours"
Et là je tombe sur le message d'erreur suivant :
"*Désolé une erreur système est survenue. erreur type 41. Pour désactiver temporairement les extensions, redémarrez en appuyant sur la touche "MAJUSCULE*".
Si je clique sur redémarrer j'ai le même message avec erreur bus à la place de erreur type 41.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2007)

A ce stade, deux choses &#224; faire : 

1) v&#233;rifier l'int&#233;grit&#233; du disque (SOS Disque, Norton Disk Doctor, ou autre)

2) r&#233;installer un syst&#232;me propre apr&#232;s avoir sauv&#233; les extensions "non apple" du dossier "Extensions", et &#233;ventuellement les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de certains logiciels qui enregistrent leur licence dans ce fichier.


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2007)

Eventuellement (bien que la réinstallation du système soit certainement la solution) démarrer depuis le Cd, et manuellement passer les extensions et tableaux de bord proposés plus haut dans les dossiers désactivés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Eventuellement (bien que la réinstallation du système soit certainement la solution) démarrer depuis le Cd, et manuellement passer les extensions et tableaux de bord proposés plus haut dans les dossiers désactivés.



Non, en fait le message d'erreur est apocryphe, puisqu'en démarrant extensions désactivées, il apparaît aussi. C'est un des fichiers système essentiel qui doit être endommagé. Je recommande la vérification du disque au cas où l'endommagement vienne d'un problème de ce côté (références croisées, par exemple).


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, en fait le message d'erreur est apocryphe, puisqu'en démarrant extensions désactivées, il apparaît aussi. C'est un des fichiers système essentiel qui doit être endommagé. Je recommande la vérification du disque au cas où l'endommagement vienne d'un problème de ce côté (références croisées, par exemple).



Je me souviens bien pourtant, quand j'ai installé Office 2001 sur mon Starmax et aussi sur l'Imac 350 de ma soeur avoir eu ce message.
Je ne suis plus du tout sur pour l'erreur 41, mais je suis certain d'avoir eu un message identique : "démarrez avec les extensions désactivées", ce qui ne réglait en rien le problème.
En revanche, en démarrant avec le Cd et en virant les dernières extensions (en l'occurrence les multiples extensions installées par Office) le problème était réglé.
Mais bon, deux expériences identiques ne sont en rien la certitude que c'est le même problème.
Et ça n'exclut en aucun cas une vérification du disque.


----------

